# Un tablero de pruebas para el taller



## anajesusa (Ago 11, 2012)

Se que esto resultará demasiado simple para muchos de los participantes de estos foros, pero es tan útil un tablero con lámparas en serie para la prueba y verificación de todo tipo de artefactos que se conectan a la red que creí necesario documentar para los mas principiantes esta indispensable herramienta del taller, además quería armar uno mas presentable que el que tenía.









Los detalles y mas fotos en http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/08/11/un-tablero-de-pruebas-para-el-taller/
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2012)

heeee.jeluz verona, la linea que uso yo !!!!
antes usaba un cuarzo,ahora un caloventor medio cachuzo como la serie mas potente .

si, es una cosa indispensable y mucha , muchisima gente no la tiene clara.
no me digas que ese rollito de cable rojo es lo que pienso que es ???? 
un multiplicador para la pinza ???
(ya vi que si ) 

entre en tu pagina, andamos en la misma linea  de aprovechar las cosas economicas y simples de la electricidad


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2012)

Oye Cesar, mi mas sincera enhorabuena por el blog, está genial, no lo había visto hasta ahora.
Que dedicación compañero, muy bien ilustrado y documentado, si señor.

Saludos.


----------



## anajesusa (Ago 12, 2012)

veo que te diste cuenta para que eran los rulos de cable, esas pinzas son bastante malas, sin embargo para algunas cosas sirven y con ese artilugio le da un valor agregado.
Electronec me alegra te haya gustado el blog, ya llevo varios años documentando las cacharreadas que hago, gracias por los elogios.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 12, 2012)

recien lo veo, pero muy buen trabajo, un tablero es casi indispensable, sobre todo si trabajas con motores o electrodomesticos....
muy buen aporte
ahhh, lo del cable, una genialidad te voy a robar el sistema
compañero, como dice otro forista" me guta"....


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 1, 2013)

Que bueno!! Yo también le dediqué algo de trabajo a esta herramienta indispensable, así que acá dejo una foto de mi humilde tablero que funciona muy bien y permite combinar tres lámparas de distintas potencias según los requerimientos.
Saludos para todos!


----------



## eumelvi (Feb 15, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Se que esto resultará demasiado simple para muchos de los participantes de estos foros, pero es tan útil un tablero con lámparas en serie para la prueba y verificación de todo tipo de artefactos que se conectan a la red que creí necesario documentar para los mas principiantes esta indispensable herramienta del taller, además quería armar uno mas presentable que el que tenía.
> http://anajesusa.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/tableroelectricidadparataller_thumb.jpg?w=644&h=418
> http://anajesusa.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/img_4629800x600.jpg
> Los detalles y mas fotos en http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/08/11/un-tablero-de-pruebas-para-el-taller/
> Saludos



Hola, me podría facilitar el esquema de la plaquita del voltimetro y los componentes. Gracias.


----------



## anajesusa (Feb 15, 2013)

Okis


----------



## eumelvi (Feb 16, 2013)

anajesusa dijo:


> Okis
> http://anajesusa.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/clip_image002_thumb.jpg?w=441&h=484



Que grande es usted maestro. 
Gracias.


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 21, 2015)

He puesto un  video de como hacer este tablero muy fácil con cables de colores, y ademas otro videíto de como usarlo, se que es muy básico pero va bien para los principiantes, que no quemen fusibles y se quemen con las chispas.




Como usar este tablerito de lampara en serie


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola Cesár, si bien has dirigido estos tutoriales a los principiantes, me gustaria hacer una encuesta entre los miembros del foro y quizas nos llevariamos una sorpresa en la cantidad que no tienen un tablero elemental para este tipo de pruebas.....
Algo para destacar poque apraecera quien diga para que medir continuidad con la serie si con el tester puedo hacerlo igual
Ese es un gran errror, ya que el tester hace esa pureba con DC de muy bajo valor (menos de 3V) y la serie hace la prueba en AC, hay situaicones que por inducción o por situaciones capacitivas permitirian perfectamente el paso de la Corriene AC a 220V pero se verian bloqueados para la DC del tester y la baja tensión seria incapaz de vencer por ejemlo el dielectrico de un elemento envejecido que falla a 220
Hay que insistir en el uso de este tipo herramientas que como bien demuestras, no sale gran cosa y presenta muchas ventajas como el echo de poder medir cossumo.
Hay que crear buenos hábitos en los que se iician


----------



## anajesusa (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola panda, un abrazo y gracias por el apoyo, no solo tuyo, sino también de varios de los capangas de este formidable foro. Con respecto a tu comentario, siempre hago esta comparación, el tablero serie es como la amoladora radial, cuando la probas una vez, no podes vivir sin esa herramienta, cuando uno trabaja con con el tablero en serie siente una gran seguridad, aunque se quemen cosas, he quemado unos cuantos mosfet aún trabajando de este modo, pero siempre es una gran ayuda saber que hay una limitación de la corriente y a lo sumo se prenderá la lámpara, pero no vas a hacer saltar los fusibles de la casa. saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jul 5, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Hola Cesár, si bien has dirigido estos tutoriales a los principiantes, me gustaria hacer una encuesta entre los miembros del foro y quizas nos llevariamos una sorpresa en la cantidad que no tienen un tablero elemental para este tipo de pruebas.....
> Algo para destacar poque apraecera quien diga para que medir continuidad con la serie si con el tester puedo hacerlo igual
> Ese es un gran errror, ya que el tester hace esa pureba con DC de muy bajo valor (menos de 3V) y la serie hace la prueba en AC, hay situaicones que por inducción o por situaciones capacitivas permitirian perfectamente el paso de la Corriene AC a 220V pero se verian bloqueados para la DC del tester y la baja tensión seria incapaz de vencer por ejemlo el dielectrico de un elemento envejecido que falla a 220
> Hay que insistir en el uso de este tipo herramientas que como bien demuestras, no sale gran cosa y presenta muchas ventajas como el echo de poder medir cossumo.
> Hay que crear buenos hábitos en los que se iician



Como un Ex muchacho del industrial. Yo utilizo serie desde tiempos inmemoriales,Los que asistieron a lugares de educacion como este, sabran que uno de los primeros trabajos de electricidad,despues de las practicas de empalmes son hacer el tablero,con la serie,Sera porque soy muy viejo,que la sigo utilizando.Hoy dia se complica obtener lamparas incandescentes,en mi caso, mi tablero posee 6 Lamparas,de las siguientes potencias:25-40-60-75-200-200W,con estos valores ,estoy mas o menos cubierto,cuando trabajo con conmutadas,Pero supongo que ha medida que se vallan quemando ,tendre que recurrir a otras alternativas,como halogenas,bipin y por supuesto resistencias de estufas.

Pd ,Bepis que vienen a inmiscuirse en estos menesteres, armense una serie. 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2015)

Te cuento un caso muy reciente, un motor que tenía perdidas, supuestamente la habían ailado, y prueban con un tester y como no hay continuidad, lo colocan, antes de hacerlo me cuentan y yo le digo pero provaron solo con el tester??? para una prueba definitiva debe hacerse con una lámpara serie les digo pero obvio no me llevaron el apunte, y efectivamente segúian las perdidas y estaban perplejos, voy a ver y  si con el tester pareciía estar aislado pero al poner la lámpara de prueba esta se encenció.

Las fugas de linea deben ser comprobadas si o si con una lámpara serie no con un tester por un par de razones fundameneales, la prueba del tester la hace a muy bajo voltaje y en corriente continua, es decir toda una tormpeza si el aparato en cuestión se alimenta con alterna ya sea 220 o 380.
Comparar entre una pila de 9V y la linea de 220 o 380, nada que ver, y porque dico encima corrente continua?, porque muchas veces tales fugas son capacitivas o inductivas, entonces jamás las detectaran con un tester,
Hay que aprencer a utilzar los aparatos de mecida, saber que se mide y como debe medirse, no por algo en ingeniera hay una materia que se llama medicones eléctricas y cuando mi época era anual


----------



## analogico (Jul 6, 2015)

es que tenia que ser el tester megger ese que mide  resistencia  usando 500VDC

ademas de complemeto de la lampar serie por el ac


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2015)

Por más que mida  a 500V no sirve por que lo realiza en corriente continua, si la fuga es capacitiva no te va a marcar nada y si es inductiva tampoco, las pruebas de AC se hacen con AC no con DC


----------



## analogico (Jul 6, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Por más que mida  a 500V no sirve por que lo realiza en corriente continua, si la fuga es capacitiva no te va a marcar nada y si es inductiva tampoco, las pruebas de AC se hacen con AC no con DC


en ese caso un megger ac $
----


----

si cambiamos el    voltimetro  de este tablero para que mida el voltaje de la lampara serie 
 quedaria casi como un megger


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Te cuento un caso muy reciente, un motor que tenía perdidas, supuestamente la habían ailado, y prueban con un tester y como no hay continuidad, lo colocan, antes de hacerlo me cuentan y yo le digo pero provaron solo con el tester??? para una prueba definitiva debe hacerse con una lámpara serie les digo pero obvio no me llevaron el apunte, y efectivamente segúian las perdidas y estaban perplejos, voy a ver y  si con el tester pareciía estar aislado pero al poner la lámpara de prueba esta se encenció.
> 
> Las fugas de linea deben ser comprobadas si o si con una lámpara serie no con un tester por un par de razones fundameneales, la prueba del tester la hace a muy bajo voltaje y en corriente continua, es decir toda una tormpeza si el aparato en cuestión se alimenta con alterna ya sea 220 o 380.
> Comparar entre una pila de 9V y la linea de 220 o 380, nada que ver, y porque dico encima corrente continua?, porque muchas veces tales fugas son capacitivas o inductivas, entonces jamás las detectaran con un tester,
> Hay que aprencer a utilzar los aparatos de mecida, saber que se mide y como debe medirse, no por algo en ingeniera hay una materia que se llama medicones eléctricas y cuando mi época era anual



Buenas noches colega Pandacba. Con respecto al uso de la serie,en cierta ocasion me llamaron de una emisora ,que poseia,un transmisor M31 de 1kw,es decir 4 modulos de 250 sumados.La falla consistia en que los equipos se ponian en proteccion por roe,Los anteriores colegas que pasaron,revisaron la antena,midieron la roe,y no encontraron nada,pero a las 24Hs,o a veces menos,el equipo se protegia.Un genio que paso por ahi hno:,le levanto el rango de la proteccion al detector de roe, ,si disparaban con 0,8v,este los dejo en,2v,por decir algo.En conclusion pasaron 24Hs, y surgio el problema misterioso,llamaron nuevamente a este colega,el cual cobro y se fue,y no volvio mas,La azaña de este muchacho provoco,que al no funcionar el circuito de proteccion,se quemaran dos modulos,de salida,bah los Mrf 151g" . Me llaman,constato la falla,(la quemazon)Me llevo el equipo completo, reparo los lineales,los pruebo con la carga un par de horas,todo al pelo,los llevo ,los instalo,mido,todo arranca bien,a todos esto.  Todos decian que la antena estaba perfecta,que el problema era el equipo, o el sumador de potencia,Que eso decian los tecnicos e ingenieros que habian consultado anteriormente ,un operador de la radio dijo que el bird,no miente etc etc.Al escuchar esos cometarios,me dio ganas de mostrarles tambien mi titulo de ingeniero,pero como ya he dicho anteriormente,siempre me senti mas tecnico ,que ingeniero,y para colmo ese dia lleve el daiwa,ya que el bird casi no sale del taller,y esto ante los presentes me jugaba en contra,con comentarios tipo,pero eso lo tiene mi tio que es radioaficionado.  Efectivamente la antena cargaba bien,su rendimieno era optimo,pero,algo me inquietaba,entonces como soy de la vieja escuela,desconecte la antena,saque una lampara y un portalampara,que andaba por ahi, e improvise una serie,un extremo lo conecte al centro del conector,le dije a los presentes que por las dudas nadie tocara nada metalico y enchufe la lampara a la fase,con 25W,no paso nada,lampara apagada,a todo esto, nadie de los presentes ,gente de la emisora,entendia lo que estaba haciendo este tipo :loco:,que queria inventar ,algunos objetaban mi proceder ,aumente la apuesta y puse una lampara ,de 75 ,parpadeo y se apago,aja me dije,aumentando totalmente la apuesta ,me hice una escapada hasta un casa de electricidad y me traje dos lamparas de 200w,por las dudas.Al colocar la lampara de 200W,esta encendio timidamente y comenzo a aumentar su brillo hasta llegar a su maxima intensidad,en ese momento dije,te cag.....Efectivamente al bajar todo el sistema irradiante se encontro un problema en unos de los cables del acoplador.

En definitva la serie ,puede parecer algo obsoleto,cavernicola,pero cuando todos los instrumentos de cientos y miles de verdes fallan,no existe solucion mas practica y economica para resolver un entuerto de este tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Contraband (Ene 5, 2016)

Y con que otra lampara se puede reemplazar las lámparas incandescentes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

Contraband dijo:


> Y con que se puede reemplazar las lámparas incandescentes?



Con lamparas incandescentes halogenas


----------



## palurdo (Ene 5, 2016)

Dicen que las halógenas a la larga también las van a prohibir a medio plazo, al menos en europa., en favor de las LED.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 6, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Dicen que las halógenas a la larga también las van a prohibir a medio plazo, al menos en europa., en favor de las LED.



Entonces usaremos resistencias de estufas electricas.


Saludos.


----------



## Contraband (Ene 28, 2016)

Hago una preguntonta... supongamos que quiero probar un TV de 120w: ¿que pasa si le coloco una lampara de menor potencia?, ¿la lampara explota o algo parecido?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 29, 2016)

La lámpara se enciende al máximo y la tv no arranca, como si estuviena en corto


----------



## Contraband (Ene 31, 2016)

No entiendo del todo... esto es algo similar a la pregunta "¿que tan fuerte es una cadena?, tanto como su eslabón mas débil!"

Si tengo conectadas a un circuito de 24v 2 lamparas en serie de 12v, una de 50w y otra de 100w, ¿la segunda enciende a la mitad de potencia (limitada por la primera)? o ¿encienden las 2 al máximo?

Si tengo conectadas a un circuito de 220vac 2 lamparas en serie de 220vac, una de 50w y otra de 100w, ¿enciende solo la primera por ser la de menor consumo (la mas fácil de encender)?

Gracias!


----------



## jol45 (Feb 5, 2016)

Una placa de prueba similar a la de anajesusa yo use mucho en mis comiensos en la electricidad, solo que en la mia, para la carga en serie tenia un enchufe y colocaba una lampara o la estufa electrica segun nesesidad, pero lo mas inportante tenia un interruptor doble a la entrada, para cortar el paso de corriente en la face y el neutro, con mas facilidad.
      Cotraband, en circuito serie como el que indicas la lampara de menor potencia encendera mas que el de mayor potencia , nunca se quemara ninguna de las lamparas ya que en la serie el voltaje maximo esta en los extremos, por tanto la suma de las diferencia de potencial que aparesca en las lamparas sera el aplicado, por tanto ninguna de ellas sobrepasara el valor aplicado, Como la corriente que circulara sera la misma en cada lampara por tanto el voltaje que aparesca en cada una de ellas sera inversamente proporcional a sus potencias nominales.

       Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2016)

Contraband por tus preguntas y demas no tiene idea siquiera que es la electricidad y sin las nociones básicas por más que te explique jamás entenderas, por lo que deberas estudiar un poco


----------



## Contraband (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok, gracias
Me quedo mas o menos claro... la pregunta era para saber calcular que potencia de lampara usar segun la potencia del aparato a probar!


----------

